# problemi acpid dopo update kernel

## triki

ho aggiornato il kernel (da 2.6.19 a 2.6.23-gentoo-r3) su un portatile Dell Latitude LS e nonostante abbia abilitato le varie opzioni batteria, alimentatore, ecc nella sezione acpi del kernel mi dà questi problemi:

- vede il battery slot ma non la batteria (e quindi non mi dice quanto eè carica la batteria...)

- vede l'alimentatore sempre collegato anche quando non lo è

- mi indica come temperatura del processore sempre 50° (e vi garantisco che non è vero)

- vede sempre la ventola spenta anche quando non lo è

queste sono le opzioni del mio kernel relative ad acpi:

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz |grep ACPI   

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

```

cosa posso fare?

----------

## falko

Hai già provato a ricompilare acpid? (soluzione stupida ma a volte efficace)

----------

## Tigerwalk

capitato lo stesso anche a me ed ho risolto facendo un diff tra i due kernel e compilando qualche modulo che nel secondo era "saltato"

----------

## triki

si ho già provato a ricompilare acpid ma non è servito... per il kernel invece non posso recuperare quello vecchio perchè ho pasticciato e ho cancellato tutto...  :Sad: 

----------

## falko

Questo è invece la mia configurazione del kernel relativa a ACPI.

```

#cat .config | grep ACPI

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

```

Prova a mettere le opzioni 

```

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=m

```

come moduli e quindi prova a caricarli manualmente per vedere se ti salta fuori qualcosa

----------

## triki

allora, ho un po' di problemi coi moduli perchè ho sempre usato kernel monolitici e non riesco a caricare i moduli... però ho anche provato a fare un kernel monolitico con le opzioni che mi hai consigliato senza però avere successo, inoltre alcune opzioni che tu hai scelto non mi compaiono proprio... che kernel stai usando?

----------

## djinnZ

vedi nella sezione processore il supporto ai bios dell CONFIG_KI8 o qualcosa del genere. Alcune opzioni tipo il supporto custom dsdt sono attivate e disattivate dal supporto per i firmware nella sezione drivers. (non ho volgia di andare a vedere l'opzione esatta)

----------

## triki

l'opzione del bios l'ho attivata, quella del custom dsdt invece no perchè non saprei che file allegarci... del resto se col kernel precedente funzionava tutto senza dsdt particolare perchè dovrei mettercelo ora? o sbaglio? comunque non ne sono venuto a capo, continua a non darmi info su batteria, alimentatore, temperatura del processore e lid...

è possibile che le due opzioni relative a  /proc/acpi diano dei problemi? perchè è proprio nei file di quella cartella che ho trovato le informazioni errate su batteria, lid, ecc. In realtà ho già provato a disattivarle però all'avvio acpid mi dà errore perchè non riesce a trovarle, può essere questo il problema?

----------

## djinnZ

 *triki wrote:*   

> lquella del custom dsdt invece no perchè non saprei che file allegarci... del resto se col kernel precedente funzionava tutto senza dsdt particolare perchè dovrei mettercelo ora?

 

perchè è possibile che una dsdt bacata faccia riportare all'acpi informazioni sballate, cerca se per il tuo modello di pc c'è una fix dedicata al problema.

E principalmente volevo spiegarti perchè alcune opzioni ci sono ed altre no secondo quello che attivi in altre sezioni della configurazione, e quell'esempio è il primo che mi è venuto a mente perchè dimentico sistematicamente di abilitarlo e compilo sempre due volte il kernel.

----------

